# First Kahr, does this look right?



## Makwa (Oct 20, 2010)

I picked up a CW40 a few months back and finally was able to put some rounds through it. Nearly every other round was a fail to feed. After going through a box of 50 rounds (165 grain FMJ) I took it home, cleaned it again and noticed the barrel.

After finding the scratch I seen how much it rubbed on the slide.

Question is, what to do now? Send it to Kahr and hope for a replacement barrel? Buy a new one, or cut my loses. I really wanted this for ccw but I would trust handful of rocks more at this point.

ImageShack Album - 6 images

Just tossed these up quick.

thanks


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Makwa said:


> I picked up a CW40 a few months back and finally was able to put some rounds through it. Nearly every other round was a fail to feed. After going through a box of 50 rounds (165 grain FMJ) I took it home, cleaned it again and noticed the barrel.
> 
> After finding the scratch I seen how much it rubbed on the slide.
> 
> ...


has the gun ever misfired or caused you any reason to trust a handful of rocks more then the gun? What is it that is your concern. I know you see scratches, what concern is that causing you? How could it give you more confidence in a handful of rocks?

I looked at your pictures and I don't understand the concern. Are you questioning the gap in the slide on top of the barrel? I see the marks that you are talking about and I just took out my CW9 that I have had for a few years and shot 1000'ss of round through. I see some similar marks on my barrel. It is not a cause for concern for me at all i carry this weapon everyday. It looks normal to me.

If you don't like the scratches you are pointing out I suggest you sell it and get a different gun is my opinion. Because if this make you disatisfied with a Kahr you will not ever be satisfied with a Kahr.

I personally put more emphasis on the way the gun shoots how it feels and if I can conceal it properly. Maybe you cant hit anything with it and you think this may be the cause? I own Kahrs and I would gladly take your CW40 and give you an handful of rocks, then bet you 500 bucks I can do more damage to some ballistic gel then you can and I would gladly use your gun you cant trust and give you big rocks.

There is a site dedicated to Kahrtalk dot com that has some very very knowelegable Kahr folks who could either put your mind at ease or who might buy the gun from you. Check them out. They know Kahrs. I would not worry about what you are seeing but I worry about different stuff then some folks. Good luck with your concerns. Kahrs are fine weapons and the CW is a great platform.

RCG


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

Go to the Kahr website and contact their Service Department. Send them your photos.
I suspect that they will have you send the barrel in to them for examination (and most likely replacement).


----------



## Makwa (Oct 20, 2010)

Maybe I didnt decribe it well enough. It FAILS to feed nearly every shot, and yes I follow the manual's method of loading the wapon. It is a single shot in its current condition. 

And yes, im a tad concerned about the deep gouge on the barrel, you're seeing them at 1000's or rounds and i am at 50 rounds. But out of box it shoots extremely poor, at like 7 yards it hits varying from 9-12 inches low and to the left. I have a few thousand rounds through my G22 without any problems to the barrel, or anything in fact.

I think my gun was just a lemon and am sending it in for some work. Don't get me wrong, love the feel and concealibility of the gun its just not functioning and my guess was either the barrel or slide because of the deep mark on the left side.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If it fails nearly every other shot, it is a lemon. I would not have confidence in it then either. I hope Kahr takes care of you adequately they have a very good CS department. You normally have to ask them for a return packing label, if you don't they will "let you" return it on your dime.

Good luck, Like I said Kahr is a great weapon and the CW is a great platform, i hope it all works out good for you.

RCG


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"It's a lemon!" is not enough information.
Your pistol doesn't feed from its magazine for one (or more) of the following reasons:
1. Whatever is causing that scratch is slowing the slide down so much that it can't push a cartridge out of the magazine.
2. Something other than what's causing the scratch is slowing the slide down.
3. The breech-face is dirty, so a cartridge being fed cannot slide smoothly up it and into place.
4. The breech-face is clean, but it's rough or scratched, with the same effect.
5. The magazine's feed-lips are badly shaped, or one of them is, so the cartridge being fed is aimed wrong and hangs up somewhere.
6. The pistol's feed-ramp is rough, so it slows or stops the movement of the cartridge being fed.

Of all of these options, the most likely are #4 and #6.
Look for "wiped-on" brass on the breech-face, or scratches on it that are work-polished over.
Look for lead, copper, or brass on the feed-ramp, or crosswise scratches or grooves that show work-polish.
To fix #1, look inside the slide, particularly at its mouth, where the barrel comes through, and find the sharp point that's scratching the barrel. (There may be none—the scratch may have been "factory applied.") Either file it down (very, very carefully) or color it with paint or ink, so the factory people will see it when you return the pistol for repair.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Another thought...
How experienced a pistol shooter are you?
I believe that your Kahr is a compact-size pistol. Is this correct?
In any case, _could it be that you are not holding this pistol tightly enough_? Relatively inexperienced pistol shooters tend to "limp-wrist" the gun, while instead the best shooting method is to hold on tightly, with stiff wrists, elbows, and shoulders. This is particularly true when shooting compact or miniature pistols: the smaller the gun is, the tighter you need to hold it.
Legend has it that Kahr pistols require about 200 rounds of "break-in" shooting, to smooth things up. Nevertheless, no pistol worth its salt should mis-feed each and every cartridge. If you are indeed hanging on to it properly tightly, and it still mis-feeds every cartridge, something is truly wrong and you might do well to follow my stoppages list or hassle the manufacturer.


----------



## Makwa (Oct 20, 2010)

Been shooting pistol for about 15 years now, very often as per training and work. That was one of my co workers thoughts, the limp wrist, but its not that. 

The feed ramp is pristine and polished, i think its just that the barrel could be a millimeter crooked, or something with the slide. I contacted Kahr and they're gonna let me pay to ship it to em, at least i hope it gets replaced with a working pistol.

thanks for the replies


----------

